# Mathews z-7



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone on here have one......if so, do you like it...how does it shoot...ect....Thinking about pulling the trigger on one...if i do i will have a legacy for sale if anyone is interested....(Mathews Legacy)


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had mine since April and am very pleased. Smooth draw and very low vibration. I shot mine though a chronograph and got 308. I had a Switchback XT before and thought I would not get rid of it, till I shot this guy. They come nicely equipped with dead end string stop and monkey tails (some folks dislike them, but I like em). 

The slim fit grip took a little getting used to for me but dont even notice now. Any other questions let me know. Good Luck


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I have had mine for 2 months now and I am very pleased, shoots so smooth and quite and I like the draw cycle. I too have had a swithcback xt that I thought I would never sale, but as sometimes stupid things I do, I sold it. So after I realized I hated my Monster I decided I would shoot the Z7 and see if I liked it or buy another switchback. I shot the Z7 only a few times at santa fe and I made my mind up.


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

i got mine in march and love it you wont regret it


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

My brother has brought his to my house a couple times and it pulls very nice and smooth... it has a good valley on it as well... not much creep if any... Every time he shoots it hes been putting 4 arrows in a 3 inch circle from 40 yards. 

I like it but personally because im 6'2 the bow is a lil short ATA for me at 30". IT does however hold pretty steady.... you need to go shoot one but I guarantee you wont be disappointed...


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I shot one at Sante Fe archery and actually liked my Mathews LX as much or more. Couldn't really tell a difference so was a little disappointed, but like anything it is personal preference and if you get one I'm sure you will come to like it.


----------



## HLO (Jul 27, 2010)

I have had mine for about 2 months and love it. Ive shot a Mathews FX for the last 10 years. Its the first bow i could hold nice groups at 70 yds... Its by far the best i bow I have shot.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I am interested in your Legacy if you decide to sell.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I shot one yesterday Wisker bisket rest no sights. I heard Shot 4 hit the arrow of the prior shot at 20 yards. I loved it, but hated the 829 price tag. Dont think i will get one till after season, hopefully i can pick one up for less.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Well i went and did it....knew i shouldn't have gone to the archery shop...Roy gave me top dollar trade in on my legacy,so it was a no brainer....Z7 all set up with a dozen new arrows.After the dust settles from this purchase i will have to pimp it out with all the color matching accessories.Come on 6 a.m. Oct.2 2010!!!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

money where did you buy it at? Looking to get the Z7 but I need to get rid of my Hoyt. I like the idea of the trade in. I wonder if West Houston archery does trade in's?


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

R&C Archery in Lake Jackson...i have heard some grumbling about them,but Roy is no bs and a straight shooter....he will treat you right and help you with the finished product...979-265-8301...i highly recommend them....after dealing with tim at viking archery ,Roy was a breath of fresh air....tim was a freakin nighmare at best....mp


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

By the way..the Z7 was everything it is touted to be...Roy helped me set it up and we shot it a couple times and it was smooth and complete like the advertisements...shot four times at Roy's place and almost robinhooded the arrows twice...very sweet bow...everything they said it was and more...come OCT.2-2010!!!!!!............mp


----------

